# Angeln in West Indien



## duck_68 (2. Dezember 2002)

...........


----------



## wodibo (2. Dezember 2002)

Hi Martin,

ich hab mal auf Sri Lanka geangelt. Ist zwar ne Ecke weg, müsste aber in etwa die gleichen Fische geben.
Gerät in der 30 lbs-Klasse, selbstgeknüpfte 2 Meter lange Stahlvorfächer (wegen Hai) und blaue Wobbler - swimming 24 cm von Rappala waren ausreichend. Ich habe nur beim Schleppen gefangen. Die Einheimischen haben vom Ufer aus mit Fetzen in der Strömung gefischt. Da war ne kleine Insel. Wir haben da aber nix gefangen.
Ich wünsch Dir schon mal viel Glück und denk an den Bericht #6


----------



## Uli_Raser (3. Dezember 2002)

In Asien gibt es auch riesige Süßwasserfische, aber genaues weiß ich auch nicht.
Uli


----------

